
Choose Email for Remote Productivity - brongondwana
https://fastmail.blog/2020/05/22/email-for-remote-productivity/
======
abricot
I'm all for using email productively. As soon as I'm done sorting out the
automated and mass mailed stuff and read through these emails that contain
important information but has been forwarded 16 times before being sent to me.

~~~
ferzul
give people one email address and computers another.

